# White spots on paws?



## sgtpepper (Jul 21, 2012)

Hello!
I have an almost-four years old Beagle. About 3 months ago, I found some white spots on his paws. Before that, they were completely black and looked normal. First they were only in 3 or 4 fingers but now these spots are on almost every one.

He doesn't seem to feel any pain. I already took him to the vet, but he didn't know what it was, and prescribed a generic cream. Can you help me? What could it be?


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

The google is not helpful today. The only thing I can come up with is ringworm (a fungal infection) and vitiligo (what Michael Jackson had).


----------

